# This is why I hate Billy King



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.phillyburbs.com/pb-dyn/news/100-07102006-681560.html



> Green, a fourth-year pro, is expected to agree to a five-year, $16 million deal similar to one he was on the verge of signing when he tore his left ACL playing summer league ball in Detroit last July.
> 
> “We're real close,” Green said on Sunday night. “Everything's


Why, please tell me why and what hes done to deserve that?


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

you only hate KING for that?i have seen much worse then that before ,but yeah its a long contract and too much money ,and he was injured all pretty last season,and maybe this is what he calls ´´rebuilding a team´´.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

King is worse than Isiah in my opinion. He has no intention of even trying to put out a winning team. Willie Green gets a five year contract extension? What in the hell for?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

HKF said:


> King is worse than Isiah in my opinion. He has no intention of even trying to put out a winning team. Willie Green gets a five year contract extension? What in the hell for?


I agree with you all. This makes no sense unless he IS very close to trading AI and knows he'll need to make up some of AI's scoring. We all know Willie Green can score when afforded the oppty, but to hand a guy coming off of season-ending knee surgery is beyond belief.  

And he's still thinikng about signing Jay Williams, another broke-up guard. :no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Bruno said:


> you only hate KING for that?i have seen much worse then that before ,but yeah its a long contract and too much money ,and he was injured all pretty last season,and maybe this is what he calls ´´rebuilding a team´´.


 thats just one of the money


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

:nonono:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

......


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, I always did say he was worse than Zeke.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Clearly concurred


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

QUICK!

Someone tell Willie Green to play some intense pickup basketball games before Wednesday.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Willie green is never gonna pick up a basketball in the offseason again


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This move is so bad that it screams "Fire Me" in Klingon.

Has Billy King offered any player who was on the roster a contract that was any shorter than the maximum amount of years he could give out? Anyone? I really don't think he has.

Nobody was going to offer Willie Green anything more than the LLE out there, and yet he's getting over $3 million per. This is just bad business.

I can't even blame Billy King anymore, I mean.. we already know he's an idiot, but Ed Snider? I'll never stop blaming him. I don't think he's done one positive thing for this franchise.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Are you guys SURE you don't want me to kill Billy King? I got a bazooka in my hand with his name on it *grins*


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Umm... 16 over five isn't bad enough to provoke this reaction, especially he since came very close tomaking the same deal for over 4 million more last year... not to mention that all of this is premature. It hasn't happened, and the money hasn't been confirmed. My problem is that I don't really see Green having a role that big, regardless of his talent.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Umm... 16 over five isn't bad enough to provoke this reaction, especially he since came very close tomaking the same deal for over 4 million more last year... not to mention that all of this is premature. It hasn't happened, and the money hasn't been confirmed. My problem is that I don't really see Green having a role that big, regardless of his talent.


Last year's offer was 5 years $17 million.



> Also, King - unable to comment until today - all but finalized an agreement with Sixers restricted free-agent guard Willie Green. The deal is said to be similar to the 5-year, $17 million package (4 years, plus an option) offered last summer, then withdrawn when he suffered a knee injury. One apparent difference is that now Green must achieve certain goals to have various salary increments guaranteed.


LINK


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

King has to be thinking he is moving Iverson for sure. But to give him that much when you didn't have to I don't understand it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Last year's offer was 5 years $17 million.


Really? I thought it was 5 years, $20 mil.



> Also, King - unable to comment until today - all but finalized an agreement with Sixers restricted free-agent guard Willie Green. The deal is said to be similar to the 5-year, $17 million package (4 years, plus an option) offered last summer, then withdrawn when he suffered a knee injury. *One apparent difference is that now Green must achieve certain goals to have various salary increments guaranteed. *


Ah. I like that. All NBA contracts should have goals you have to achieve. It would stop alot of cap problems. Tell CWebb that in order to get his full contract, teams have to average less than 95ppg in the paint.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Really? I thought it was 5 years, $20 mil.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I like that. All NBA contracts should have goals you have to achieve. It would stop alot of cap problems. *Tell CWebb that in order to get his full contract, teams have to average less than 95ppg in the paint.*



LOL....Hell C Webb would be one broke joker then.....I didnt think this Green deal is as terrible as everyone is saying either 3.2 mil a year. Hell a lot of guys are getting that that are far worser than him. And he would give us a decent back up guard on the bench IMO


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> LOL....Hell C Webb would be one broke joker then.....I didnt think this Green deal is as terrible as everyone is saying either 3.2 mil a year. Hell a lot of guys are getting that that are far worser than him. And he would give us a decent back up guard on the bench IMO


It's not so much the money side of things than it is the length of the contract. I personally, and many others will no doubt agree, do not feel that he has earnt that lengthy contract.

Why not sign him to a shorter one, and then if it's still worthwhile to keep him, then extend it again?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> It's not so much the money side of things than it is the length of the contract. I personally, and many others will no doubt agree, do not feel that he has earnt that lengthy contract.
> 
> *Why not sign him to a shorter one, and then if it's still worthwhile to keep him, then extend it again?*



Yeah I AGREE WITH THAT


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The funny thing is, if these moves got made in Toronto some dope on bbb.net would start talking about moving the franchise. Talk about the low attendance and waning fan support. Off to St.Louis!

That asside, I do feel somewhat sorry for you.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> The funny thing is, if these moves got made in Toronto some dope on bbb.net would start talking about moving the franchise. Talk about the low attendance and waning fan support. Off to St.Louis!
> 
> That asside, I do feel somewhat sorry for you.


Of course out of context it's comparable.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Man, didn't King learn his lesson with Greg Buckner on why you don't give 10 mpg players five-year contracts?

If you're playing 10 mpg and you don't have the "potential" label, it means that more than likely, someone somewhere down the short-term line is going to be a more viable option.

They got out of this mess last year when Green shredded his knee - now they're doing the exact same thing again?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Man, didn't King learn his lesson with Greg Buckner on why you don't give 10 mpg players five-year contracts?
> 
> If you're playing 10 mpg and you don't have the "potential" label, it means that more than likely, someone somewhere down the short-term line is going to be a more viable option.
> 
> They got out of this mess last year when Green shredded his knee - now they're doing the exact same thing again?


 Its Billy King


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Man, didn't King learn his lesson with Greg Buckner on why you don't give 10 mpg players five-year contracts?
> 
> If you're playing 10 mpg and you don't have the "potential" label, it means that more than likely, someone somewhere down the short-term line is going to be a more viable option.
> 
> They got out of this mess last year when Green shredded his knee - now they're doing the exact same thing again?



Well Green will be playing more then 10 mpg, they are even talking about him competing for a starting spot against Carney I dont think this signing is really hurting us as bad as many of you are making it out to be


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Noob said:


> It's not so much the money side of things than it is the length of the contract. I personally, and many others will no doubt agree, do not feel that he has earnt that lengthy contract.
> 
> Why not sign him to a shorter one, and then if it's still worthwhile to keep him, then extend it again?


Well, of course. but given the people involved in the signing, it's kind of a relief. He'll be traded in a year or two for another player not worth his money with an expiring contract, and they'll call that "improvement."


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

What I don't get is why someone like Isaiah Thomas gets so much heat, when someone like Billy King who is equally bad don't get as much?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> What I don't get is why someone like Isaiah Thomas gets so much heat, when someone like Billy King who is equally bad don't get as much?


I have no idea... I mean it isn't like its Philly is small market... I guess expectation are lower and scale of wasted money by that I am pointing at fact that casual fans won't care about such small yet terrible moves.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> What I don't get is why someone like Isaiah Thomas gets so much heat, when someone like Billy King who is equally bad don't get as much?


I think Billy King gets a lot of heat, but it's just that he's not as well known as Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

King doesn't get as much heat as Thomas because this team doesn't have the highest payroll in the league while being one of the worst.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> King doesn't get as much heat as Thomas because this team doesn't have the highest payroll in the league while being one of the worst.


The Sixers have one of the top five highest pay rolls in the NBA, and they missed the playoffs two out of the last three seasons.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

But NY is #1 highest payroll. People know who the #1 is. I honestly can't name the #2 or #3 highest payroll.

And also, it's NY.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> But NY is #1 highest payroll. People know who the #1 is. I honestly can't name the #2 or #3 highest payroll.
> 
> And also, it's NY.


NY had the #1 payroll before Isiah took over, so I don't see how people put it all on him. Ultimately he improved the talent on the roster drastically compared to what it was when Scott Layden was at the helm. He's made some bad decisions, but he's also made some underrated ones.

I think Zeke gets a lot of undeserved grief.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree, IT isn't the root of all evil. The first (or second, don't remember) trade he made to aquire Marbury for a McDyess package was brilliant. So it's not like he's done nothing but screw up. But everything else is bad. King's team looks good on paper. Dalembert is the leading BPG player, after all.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> NY had the #1 payroll before Isiah took over, so I don't see how people put it all on him. Ultimately he improved the talent on the roster drastically compared to what it was when Scott Layden was at the helm. He's made some bad decisions, but he's also made some underrated ones.
> 
> I think Zeke gets a lot of undeserved grief.


He might be getting a lot of grief due to his messing with Jordan in MJ's rookie season. I'm one of those who will never forget that and never liked him since. It's like he' hiding an evil twin under that big fake smile of his. :biggrin: 
The same way a lot of ppl don't like the mailman for dissing Magic when he was trying to come back to the NBA when he was HIV+. 

Things like that follow ppl for the rest of their careers.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

Billy King is the worst GM in the NBA just look at some of his moves:

Glenn Robinson + the loss of the 2007 1st round pick
Amal McCaskill
Marc Jackson
Rodney Rodgers
Chris Webber
Andre Iguodala
Kevin Ollie
Josh Davis
Jamal Mashburn (never played due to career enging injury)
Michael Bradley
Matt Barnes
Louis Williams
Shavlik Randolph
Lee Nailon
Steven Hunter
Kenny Thomas + His $9 million per year contract + the loss of a 1st round pick
Vonteego Cummings + The lost of a 1st round pick

Hired Coach Randy Ayers for 1/2 a season before firing him
Hired Coach Jim O'brien for 1 full season before firing him
Hired Coach Maurice Cheeks, and we are waiting to see what happens

He has no clue what he is doing and the Philadelphia media won't focus on how bad of a job Billy King is doing until the Philadelphia media follows through with there plan of running Allen Iverson out of town. As soon as Iverson leaves all of the heat will be shifted to Billy King and he'll be on his way out of town soon after...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Billy King doesn't get grief from the media, because unlike the other GMs he knows the power of getting on their good sides. Watch the press conferences he calls everybody by their first names, he corresponds with all of them via e-mail.. and they eat that up.

There's only one writer for a Philly area paper who will say Billy King is terrible, and that's Stephen A. Smith. I'm not his biggest fan, but I respect that he'll say what he believes no matter what.

And thanks for the evidence though, Billy King is indeed the worse anyone who says otherwise.. is just being contrary.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hold on, how the hell are Shavlik Randolph or Andre Iguodala bad moves? Those are two names on that list that I can't co-sign with.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

Iguodala and Randolph are both bench players...The 2004 draft left the Sixers no options but to take Iguodala because he was the best available player, but by no means is Iguodala an *impact* NBA player. On a contending team Iguodala would come off of the bench. Iguodala is not one of Billy Kings many faults, but I'm not the kind of guy blinded by potential when evaluating a NBA player. Iguodala lacks heart, ball handling skills, and scoring skills. If Iguodala is going to play the SG then those are things that players almost never obtain on an NBA level if they already didn't come into the league with them. If Iguodala is going to be the small forward then his game is suited for that but he'll never be as productive/*impactful* as a Tayshaun Prince or a Rashard Lewis...Lastly Randolph is not even an NBA calibur player, that guy is obviously on the Sixers because he went to the same college as Billy King, any team with a player like Randolph in the rotation is guranteed not to be a championship contender.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Prince was drafted lower than the lottery, and Lewis was drafted in the 2nd round. There's no such thing as a guaranteed impact scorer in the draft.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Glenn Robinson + the loss of the 2007 1st round pick *(Got rid of a broken down Jamal Masburn)* 
Amal McCaskill *(Minor move)*
Marc Jackson *(Depth)*
Rodney Rodgers *(part of Robinson trade)*
Chris Webber
Andre Iguodala *(best player available)*
Kevin Ollie *(Minor move)*
Josh Davis *(Minor move)*
Jamal Mashburn (never played due to career enging injury) *(Traded to get Robinson)*
Michael Bradley *(Minor move)*
Matt Barnes *(Minor move)*
Louis Williams *(2nd round pick, unknown)*
Shavlik Randolph *(quality player, minor move)*
Lee Nailon *(minor move)*
Steven Hunter *(depth)*
Kenny Thomas + His $9 million per year contract + the loss of a 1st round pick
Vonteego Cummings + The lost of a 1st round pick


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> Iguodala and Randolph are both bench players...The 2004 draft left the Sixers no options but to take Iguodala because he was the best available player, but by no means is Iguodala an *impact* NBA player. On a contending team Iguodala would come off of the bench. Iguodala is not one of Billy Kings many faults, but I'm not the kind of guy blinded by potential when evaluating a NBA player. Iguodala lacks heart, ball handling skills, and scoring skills. If Iguodala is going to play the SG then those are things that players almost never obtain on an NBA level if they already didn't come into the league with them. If Iguodala is going to be the small forward then his game is suited for that but he'll never be as productive/*impactful* as a Tayshaun Prince or a Rashard Lewis...Lastly Randolph is not even an NBA calibur player, that guy is obviously on the Sixers because he went to the same college as Billy King, any team with a player like Randolph in the rotation is guranteed not to be a championship contender.


 You cant be serious with this post


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> Iguodala and Randolph are both bench players...The 2004 draft left the Sixers no options but to take Iguodala because he was the best available player, but by no means is Iguodala an *impact* NBA player. On a contending team Iguodala would come off of the bench. Iguodala is not one of Billy Kings many faults, but I'm not the kind of guy blinded by potential when evaluating a NBA player. Iguodala lacks heart, ball handling skills, and scoring skills. If Iguodala is going to play the SG then those are things that players almost never obtain on an NBA level if they already didn't come into the league with them. If Iguodala is going to be the small forward then his game is suited for that but he'll never be as productive/*impactful* as a Tayshaun Prince or a Rashard Lewis...Lastly Randolph is not even an NBA calibur player, that guy is obviously on the Sixers because he went to the same college as Billy King, any team with a player like Randolph in the rotation is guranteed not to be a championship contender.


Andre Iguodala would start for most of the teams in the NBA.

Shavlik Randolph has proven that he's a valuable bench player with the energy and rebounding he provided last season.

Really I'd beat around the bush, but you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Glenn Robinson + the loss of the 2007 1st round pick *(Got rid of a broken down Jamal Masburn)*
> Amal McCaskill *(Minor move)*
> Marc Jackson *(Depth)*
> Rodney Rodgers *(part of Robinson trade)*
> ...


Sixers got Jamal Mashburn and Rodney Rogers in exchange for Glenn Robinson, not the other way around.

Also a lot of moves you're making out to be minor were mistakes that have tied up cap space. If he didn't give Eric Snow that huge contract, we wouldn't have Kevin Ollie and we'd have more flexibility.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Imsounnecessary said:


> *Iguodala and Randolph are both bench players...The 2004 draft left the Sixers no options but to take Iguodala because he was the best available player*, but by no means is Iguodala an *impact* NBA player. On a contending team Iguodala would come off of the bench. Iguodala is not one of Billy Kings many faults, but I'm not the kind of guy blinded by potential when evaluating a NBA player. Iguodala lacks heart, ball handling skills, and scoring skills. If Iguodala is going to play the SG then those are things that players almost never obtain on an NBA level if they already didn't come into the league with them. If Iguodala is going to be the small forward then his game is suited for that but he'll never be as* productive, impactful* as a *Tayshaun Prince or a Rashard Lewis*...Lastly Randolph is not even an NBA calibur player, that guy is obviously on the Sixers because he went to the same college as Billy King, any team with a player like Randolph in the rotation is guranteed not to be a championship contender.



Your name fits


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Sixers got Jamal Mashburn and Rodney Rogers in exchange for Glenn Robinson, not the other way around.
> 
> Also a lot of moves you're making out to be minor were mistakes that have tied up cap space. If he didn't give Eric Snow that huge contract, we wouldn't have Kevin Ollie and we'd have more flexibility.


At least King never pulled a Jerome James-IT or Foyle-Mullin overpaying contract. He never gave huge contracts to crappy players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> At least King never pulled a Jerome James-IT or Foyle-Mullin overpaying contract. He never gave huge contracts to crappy players.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

^^^ LOL

Wasn't there a lot of competition between teams to sign Samuel? Maybe he just raised his price tag in desperation cause he was afraid to lose him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> ^^^ LOL
> 
> Wasn't there a lot of competition between teams to sign Samuel? Maybe he just raised his price tag in desperation cause he was afraid to lose him.


Yeah there were other teams after him, and like I said in another thread Billy had all the chips to make a move and get a lot in return for Dalembert. I mean he was the Hawks' #1 target, the Sixers could've gotten a similar package as the one Phoenix got for Johnson. Ah well.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah there were other teams after him, and like I said in another thread Billy had all the chips to make a move and get a lot in return for Dalembert. I mean he was the Hawks' #1 target, the Sixers could've gotten a similar package as the one Phoenix got for Johnson. Ah well.



Oh wow, you guys could have possible stolen Josh Smith, Childress, Boris Diaw or some other combination of talented players from the ATL. or possible even some high draft picks. But Sammy is still young and has serious potential.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Andre Iguodala would start for most of the teams in the NBA.
> 
> *Shavlik Randolph has proven that he's a valuable bench player *  with the energy and rebounding he provided last season.



LOL what dimension were you living in last NBA season? The dimension that I live in says that Randolph averaged 2.3 ppg 2.30 rebounds 0.3 asst and only played 8.5 minutes per game during the 05-06 season. By no stretch of the imagination could that *ever* be considered *"a valuable bench player"*. Last season Antoine Walker was a valuble bench player, Maurice Williams, Leandro Barbosa, Fred Jones, Alonzo Mourning, Mike Miller, and others. I'm still laughing at you placing Randolph and valuable in the same sentence LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


>


The #1 leading shotblocker in the league. Many teams would love to have this guy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Imsonecessary said:


> LOL what dimension were you living in last NBA season? The dimension that I live in says that Randolph averaged 2.3 ppg 2.30 rebounds 0.3 asst and only played 8.5 minutes per game during the 05-06 season. By no stretch of the imagination could that *ever* be considered *"a valuable bench player"*. Last season Antoine Walker was a valuble bench player, Maurice Williams, Leandro Barbosa, Fred Jones, Alonzo Mourning, Mike Miller, and others. I'm still laughing at you placing Randolph and valuable in the same sentence LMAO!!!!!


The dimension that watches basketball. Watch him play, then look at his stats. Not the other way around.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> LOL what dimension were you living in last NBA season? The dimension that I live in says that Randolph averaged 2.3 ppg 2.30 rebounds 0.3 asst and only played 8.5 minutes per game during the 05-06 season. By no stretch of the imagination could that *ever* be considered *"a valuable bench player"*. Last season Antoine Walker was a valuble bench player, Maurice Williams, Leandro Barbosa, Fred Jones, Alonzo Mourning, Mike Miller, and others. I'm still laughing at you placing Randolph and valuable in the same sentence LMAO!!!!!


If you look at the stats, Jeff Foster doesn't average much better stats than Shavlik and he's considered a valuable bench player.

Name a player off the Sixers bench who provided the energy and rebounding that Randolph brought out there. He also made his way to the free throw line a very respectable rate.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Oh wow, you guys could have possible stolen Josh Smith, Childress, Boris Diaw or some other combination of talented players from the ATL. or possible even some high draft picks. But Sammy is still young and has serious potential.


 boris Diaw had already been traded for Joe Johnson


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> LOL what dimension were you living in last NBA season? The dimension that I live in says that Randolph averaged 2.3 ppg 2.30 rebounds 0.3 asst and only played 8.5 minutes per game during the 05-06 season. By no stretch of the imagination could that *ever* be considered *"a valuable bench player"*. Last season Antoine Walker was a valuble bench player, Maurice Williams, Leandro Barbosa, Fred Jones, Alonzo Mourning, Mike Miller, and others. I'm still laughing at you placing Randolph and valuable in the same sentence LMAO!!!!!


 Your posts get worse and worse. Do you, or have you even watched a game to make that assertation? Quite simply hes a hustle guy, and thats what is needed and that makes him valuable.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

There absolutely HAS to be somebody on the Sixers board that knows basketball besides me.  
I'm done with Randolph talk because I have already concluded that his supporters have not generated there opinions of him from what they've seen of his performances on the *NBA* hardwood...

I want the Sixers to sign Reggie Evans. As of right now there isn't one proven NBA hustler/floor burner on the Sixers roster outside of AI. Reggie Evans is good for 8 rebounds off of the bench and would be an excellent compliment to the "Bigs" that we have on the team because he'll be the rebounding specialist. And unlike Dalembert and Hunter he doesn't have a problem with maintaining focus and energy in games. He reminds me of Tyrone Hill, and we made it to the Finals with that dude...

The Sixers still don't have a consistant shooting threat/scorer in there backcourt except AI. Flip Murray would have been a great addition even though he choked in a few playoff games. I didn't like what I seen of Willie Green at the end of last season. he looked like he lost an entire step and alot of leaping ability. He has never proven to be somebody you can count on to produce from the perimeter under all circumstances. I'm concerned about our perimeter right now, really concerned...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


>


I wouldn't consider Sammy a bad signing or a bust since one, he is a center and 2, he is still in high demand despite his less than impressive numbers. 

Teams are banking on his potential. This guy's not a natural. He'll need to find the right team and system for his game to flourish.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> There absolutely HAS to be somebody on the Sixers board that knows basketball besides me.
> I'm done with Randolph talk because I have already concluded that his supporters have not generated there opinions of him from what they've seen of his performances on the *NBA* hardwood...
> 
> I want the Sixers to sign Reggie Evans. As of right now there isn't one proven NBA hustler/floor burner on the Sixers roster outside of AI. Reggie Evans is good for 8 rebounds off of the bench and would be an excellent compliment to the "Bigs" that we have on the team because he'll be the rebounding specialist. And unlike Dalembert and Hunter he doesn't have a problem with maintaining focus and energy in games. He reminds me of Tyrone Hill, and we made it to the Finals with that dude...


So hold on, Shavlik Randolph doesn't hustle? Maybe I'm missing something because that's mainly all he did when he was playing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> There absolutely HAS to be somebody on the Sixers board that knows basketball besides me.
> I'm done with Randolph talk because I have already concluded that his supporters have not generated there opinions of him from what they've seen of his performances on the *NBA* hardwood...
> 
> I want the Sixers to sign Reggie Evans. As of right now there isn't one proven NBA hustler/floor burner on the Sixers roster outside of AI. Reggie Evans is good for 8 rebounds off of the bench and would be an excellent compliment to the "Bigs" that we have on the team because he'll be the rebounding specialist. And unlike Dalembert and Hunter he doesn't have a problem with maintaining focus and energy in games. He reminds me of Tyrone Hill, and we made it to the Finals with that dude...
> ...


 So you want us to Pay Reggie Evans 6 million a year for 8 rebounds and horrible defense in 30 minutes instead of play Randolph 2 million per you got 3 rebounds per year in a shade over 10 mins a game. I think you need to reevaluate your "basketball knowledge"


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Shavlik Randolph was one of the best interior defensive big men for the 76ers last yr (Not that hard to accomplish, but still). He was probably the best rebounder on the team when he was on. If not for injuries, he got around the basket more times then not. He is a quality player. Sometimes you don't have Dwyane Wade's on your basketball team. This is one of those times. We don't have those uber-talented stars, and you really only need 1 (Iverson) to win. You just need to be a competent GM to do things.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> *So you want us to Pay Reggie Evans 6 million a year* for 8 rebounds and horrible defense in 30 minutes instead of play Randolph 2 million per you got 3 rebounds per year in a shade over 10 mins a game. I think you need to reevaluate your "basketball knowledge"



You have to be the only idiot in the world who thinks that Reggie Evans is going to make $6 million per year. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He'd be lucky to get $4 million and yes I do believe he is worth twice as much as Randolph, the game stats support it...

Come on Sixers fans I am here to converse with like minded people who know the dynamics of the game, I'm confident you are out there somewhere...It seems like this Sixers messageboard is filled with video game playing comic book collectors...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

When you only have 5 posts, your entire post goes completely against you. I acknowledge my stupidity but I at least try to follow the team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If he could be signed for 4 mil, he would've been signed already. Think.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

Toronto just signed Fred Jones for 3yrs. $11 mil. The Sixers sure could have used Fred Jones. He would have been a wonderful fit with Iverson in the backcourt. Instead we are looking at Willie Green or even playing Igoudala (a natural small forward) at the shooting guard again... Billiy King is terrible, how can you not make any additions to a team that didn't make the playoffs last year???????
He basically subtracted Salmons, and Matt Barnes and replaced them with Carney and Bobby Jones. You have to add a NBA proven player at some point...This guy has no clue, Larry Brown made him the "figure head" GM when he came to town now Ed Snider doesn't know enough about basketball to recognize that Billy King is not someone who can build a vision and lead a team into success....FIRE BILLY KING! :curse:


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

The Sixers have no need for Fred Jones. We already have two athletic swingmen w/ absent jumpshots.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Based on Summer league reports, Rodney Carney has developed to the point where he is a more athletic Richard Hamilton. One can only hope, we can then play Iggy at the 3, where he belongs.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Based on Summer league reports, Rodney Carney has developed to the point where he is a more athletic Richard Hamilton. One can only hope, we can then play Iggy at the 3, where he belongs.


Unfortuneately, the Summer League usually has very little correlation with the actual season in terms of performance. Not sure where the Rip Hamilton comparison comes from either. Rodney had a streaky jumpshot, at best, in college. He would've had to do some serious work to get that anywhere near Rips'.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, but summer reports have he's coming off screens, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Imsonecessary said:


> You have to be the only idiot in the world who thinks that Reggie Evans is going to make $6 million per year. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He'd be lucky to get $4 million and yes I do believe he is worth twice as much as Randolph, the game stats support it...


BEEZ pointed out the stats, despite being in the league longer and getting twice as many minutes he didn't really produce that much more than Shavlik. He's not a good defender, he's not giving a team anything on offense, he rebounds and grabs testicles. He's a nice, solid player.



> Come on Sixers fans I am here to converse with like minded people who know the dynamics of the game, I'm confident you are out there somewhere...It seems like this Sixers messageboard is filled with video game playing comic book collectors...


All you've proven is that you're a blowhard who doesn't have the ability to put together a coherent argument. Outside of stats, tell us what Reggie Evans does right now that's so great outside of rebound?

And yeah, I do read comic books, and I'm not ashamed of it one bit.



> Toronto just signed Fred Jones for 3yrs. $11 mil. The Sixers sure could have used Fred Jones. He would have been a wonderful fit with Iverson in the backcourt. Instead we are looking at Willie Green or even playing Igoudala (a natural small forward) at the shooting guard again... Billiy King is terrible, how can you not make any additions to a team that didn't make the playoffs last year???????
> He basically subtracted Salmons, and Matt Barnes and replaced them with Carney and Bobby Jones. You have to add a NBA proven player at some point...This guy has no clue, Larry Brown made him the "figure head" GM when he came to town now Ed Snider doesn't know enough about basketball to recognize that Billy King is not someone who can build a vision and lead a team into success....FIRE BILLY KING!


Fred Jones is an undersized two guard who shoots a poor percentage from the floor, he's a good defender, and he runs the court well but he doesn't provide anything that Andre Iguodala doesn't. I think that the Willie Green contract signing was a mistake, but it's not like Fred Jones would've been that much of a better signing.

Also Iguodala isn't a natural small forward, he's a 2 who played out of position at the beginning of his rookie season to allow Aaron McKie to start.

Also if you paid attention you'd know the reason the Sixers haven't added anyone veteran wise to this team, is that they aren't trying to go over the luxury tax threshold. This is a point that I've hammered out about a million and a half times this offseason.

Replacing Matt Barnes? I supported the hell out of the guy, but come on.. Billy King could suit up and replace what Barnes gave the Sixers last season.


----------



## Imsonecessary (Jul 15, 2006)

Fire Billy King. :curse: 

AI is the only player on the Sixers that is a constant. All of the successful teams in the NBA have SEVERAL players that are a constant. Where they can come out and play there games confidently and efficiently. The Sixers have a bunch of players that are scared/erattic. We all know Chris Webber is the Tin Man in the fourth quarter, he has no heart. Personally I would trade Iguodala. If he doesn't work out at the small forward position this year then he'll absolutely have to go. He'll never be a successful shooting guard because he's not a shooter and he lacks the ball handling ability/footwork to penetrate at will in a half court offense. Carney is another guy with a suspect handle, Iguodala and Carney are the same kinds of players as Jumaine Jones, Devean George, and Desmond Mason. That's the kind of future I see for Iguodala and Carney, hopefully I'm wrong but tall SG's with suspect handle/penetrating ability, no sweet jumpshot, and confidence problems usually never overcome those kinds of things...You have to have some offensive skill to build off of. Iguodala's would be passing but the Sixers don't need that from there wing players especially with Iverson giving him/them wide open shots ALL GAME LONG.


----------

